# Aosp browser apk



## codelinx (Jul 18, 2011)

Im in the middle of the hurricane ..... But i need to know how to install o different aosp browser or different browser all together ..... Can someone supply the apk and or give me the commands to install through adb or terminal ...... I have tried some ... Im on ep1q debloated ....


----------

